# How stiff is a c-50?



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

In another thread I mentioned that I was looking at the Cristallo or E1 to replace a noodly 585, since they are reputed to be stiffer frames. However, I have been thinking also about a compact c-50. How stiff is the C-50 compared to other frames? Any idea how it compares in stiffness to a Trek OCLV120? I have the Trek and find it far stiffer than my Look, and more secure on descents, and I am looking for something at least as stable and comfortable. Is the softness of the C-50's ride derived in part from some flex in the frame?


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't know about the C50, but why not try an Extreme C?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Had both*

First, the stats: I'm 5'11" and weigh 175lbs. I ride a 56cm C50.

I would never classify a C50 as noodly. It does have a certain snap to it when out of the saddle and I love the handling of the bike. 

A few years ago I bought a sloping C50 to replace a C40 that was stolen. I sold it because it didn't have the same snap that I liked so much in the C40. It was definately stiffer. I then strayed away for a while and bought a couple of Parlees, Z2 then a Z1 compact. Both were terrific but I missed the handling characteristics of the Colnago. So I sold them and bought a C50 and couldn't be happier. I'm definately not like some of the posters here that have a solid grasp of why the geometry of the colnago feels so different than so many other top end frames but to me there is a distinct difference.

I've never ridden a 585 but have heard nothing but good things. You can't go wrong with any Colnago. However, if you can get the C50, I would. It's a classic.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*I'm with you. . .*



oneslowmofo said:


> Both were terrific but I missed the handling characteristics of the Colnago. So I sold them and bought a C50 and couldn't be happier.


My C50 cured me of looking at other framesets. The only thing I'd buy is another C50!!


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

> I don't know about the C50, but why not try an Extreme C?


I am not really looking for an ultra light bike, and would rather have an extra 150g or so if that results in a stiffer, more substantial frame. My experience with the ultra light 585 has not been all that positive (recognising that I am in a minority since most seem to love their 585s) so I am not anxious to repeat the experience. 

Also, especially from the other comments above, the c-50 seems to be _the_ Colnago, and the one frame in the world of which you almost never hear anything but total praise. Anything that justifies that kind unanimous opinion from fickle cyclists must be something special (or really, really _expensive_).

Oneslowmofo, that is certainly a beautiful bike!


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

rossb said:


> I am not really looking for an ultra light bike, and would rather have an extra 150g or so if that results in a stiffer, more substantial frame. My experience with the ultra light 585 has not been all that positive (recognising that I am in a minority since most seem to love their 585s) so I am not anxious to repeat the experience.
> 
> Also, especially from the other comments above, the c-50 seems to be _the_ Colnago, and the one frame in the world of which you almost never hear anything but total praise. Anything that justifies that kind unanimous opinion from fickle cyclists must be something special (or really, really _expensive_).
> 
> Oneslowmofo, that is certainly a beautiful bike!


KATZRKOL has the C-50 experience dead on. If you ride one for a week you'll give up the quest for the perfect bike. It really is that good. Stiff, smooth ride, built like a brick S*** house. Although I've got a bunch of high end rides, the Colnago C-50 is the only one that gets between my legs.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

I am fairly new to this, but had dreamed of owning a Colnago since I was knee high. Have got a bit older now and purchased a Colnago President. Have been on the road quite a bit. Had a big ride today, body knows too. But I cannot get over how stiff the BB area is on this bike, it handles supurb down hill. Straight as a die.............. I am a crazy MTB'er to, so going fast downhill does not scare me. 

This President is a dream to ride, it floats with so little effort, still am grinning. My 2 cents worth, which will more than likely not help, there is some very well versed helpful guys on this site that will help.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know how you could call the 585 "a noodle". I have owned alot of nice bikes over the past few years, and the only frame that I found to be significantly stiffer is the Pinarello Dogma. The acceleration on the 585 is very good: stomp on it and you go. The C50 has a heavier frameset and fork, so I wouldn't be surprised if it is a bit stiffer in the front end especially. But, if you want stiff, get a Dogma-they don't come any stiffer! Rumor is that a "new" Dogma is in the design process, with more shapely magnesium tubing.


----------

